

Siri doubles iPhone data usage - alexholehouse
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-01-06/apple-s-voice-recognition-siri-doubles-iphone-data-volumes.html

======
ifearthenight
Interesting stuff in terms of operator subsidies. Apple gets the best deal by
far in this area but not sure how long this will keep up. With capped plans
this data usage can become more of a OPEX driver for the operators rather than
an RPU generator. Could we see bigger subsidies to manufacturers that come up
with ways to reduce data load?

